# Neodymium knife holder project



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the preliminar idea:






Curiosly there are some Rare Earths in Argenina and i can buy Neodymium magnets.

Prices in pesos argentinos (1 dolar = 12 pesos).

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/neodimio-imanes

As always ideas welcome.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

That looks awesome. I had a snow suit just like that, too. What kind of finish do you use to keep it from getting scratched?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Grande said:


> That looks awesome. I had a snow suit just like that, too. What kind of finish do you use to keep it from getting scratched?


I can't relay on bees wax-mineral oil paste. It may be polyurethane varnish or something like that. Like in the video, several aplications will probably do it.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Nice, i'd love to make one myself, don't have a set up to do it right now.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a nice piece of cedar wood, about 6 X 6 X 80 cm.





  








14838000022_da30e0b815_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014












  








14651662920_7e9138815e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

These are the magnets.





  








20-imanes-de-neodimio-255mm-x-95mm-x-95-mm-envio-i




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014








Polarization.





  








20-imanes-de-neodimio-255mm-x-95mm-x-95-mm-envio-i




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014








Info:

Measures: 25.5mm x 9.5mm x 9.5mm

Weight: 18.66 grs.

Surface: Nickel plating
Operating temperature: ≤80°C
Residual induction = 1.17 Tesla
Flux density on surface = 4450 Gauss
Holding power: 8.83 kg


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the process!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Me too, Grande. Hope the magnets are strong enough for cleavers.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

looks pretty cool, doing my own research and found a magnet calculator http://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp

edg


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

EverydayGourmet said:


> looks pretty cool, doing my own research and found a magnet calculator http://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp
> 
> edg


Thanks for posting that edg.
I'm looking to do something similar, if cruder, as the only tools I have are a hand held drill and a hand held sander.
I have the wood, just waiting for the magnets.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Tomorrow, meeting the cabinet maker. Project.





  








14855432772_7c000ce267_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014












  








14676910737_435ae66960_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014












  








14676821319_c3b161b0df_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I recieved the magnets. Wow, they are strong! Have to be manipulated with care.





  








14729207828_1b41c508ee_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014












  








14892823746_aea30f722e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

They bigger ones can cause serious  injuries.

Don't have them near your credit cards.

Great for erasing hard drives when you dispose hard drives.

When you throw out hard drives, open it up, there are two rare earth magnets to be savaged.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You're so right dcarch. Very strong. Also, I will have to respect the polarization:





  








14896311726_e8e6d0571e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








I changed the design a little bit. Iman = Magnet. Measures in cms.





  








14732877388_ef6c4990f4_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Received the cedar holder. This one came out pretty good. It's 70 cm. long.

Quick picks with the knives i have in the office. Reasonable capacity but it's never enough!





  








rack10.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014












  








rack11.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014












  








rack12.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2014








Now to tell my wife i will hang this in our kitchen. If i'm murdered tomorrow you know why.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If you take one cleaver out, you can space it out better and not risk banging the edges together.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sure. I was just shooting a pick with the rack loaded randomly pour la galerie.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

ordo said:


> Now to tell my wife i will hang this in our kitchen. If i'm murdered tomorrow you know why.


Of course, that begs the question on whether we find out if you're still around..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

GS


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks Sharp!

Nice collection also.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like I ran out of storage space again... Instead of paying $50+ I think I can build this for maybe $15 in parts and tools. @ordo has inspired me

I bought some 10mm diameter N50 magnets to make one of these. Mine is not going to be as pretty, I just hope it's functional haha. It's hard to find a balance of magnets that are strong enough but not TOO STRONG so that I'll hit myself in the face pulling the knives off. I think the ones I picked will be fine if they are behind about 1/2" of wood. but I'll have to test it out .


----------

